# Re: [EVDL] Zero voltage = Zero damage on LiFePO4 (was: A123 ALM 12V7 Batteries now ch



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Zero voltage = Zero damage on LiFePO4 (was: A123 ALM 12V7 Batteries now ch*

Bill would you advocate a bottom balance with by drawing each cell individu=
ally down to 0 Volts? =




________________________________
From: Bill Dube <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Saturday, June 30, 2012 11:26 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Zero voltage =3D Zero damage on LiFePO4 (was: A123 ALM 12V7=
Batteries now charging)
=

Look in the archives of the EVDL. Folks on this list have done the =

experiment on other brands. A123Systems has done extensive testing as well.

The result, discharging LiFePO4 to zero volts and leaving the cell =

there for many days actually reduces the internal resistance and has =

no detrimental effect whatsoever. True fact, even though it is =

completely counter-intuitive.

Bill D.


> > I also should emphasize that the cells themselves really are not
> > damaged by discharging to zero volts.
>
>Do you have any test data on this? I would like to know what effect on
>capacity, cycle life, etc. going to 0 volts will have.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120701/25a0ae52=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

